

How One Entrepreneur Sold $100 Million In Businesses – with Marc Ostrofsky - mcyger
http://www.domainsherpa.com/marc-ostrofsky-getrichclick-interview/

======
CherylT
Wow. This is a really inspirational story. I think I should focus a little
more on arbitrage. :)

